# Need a DJ for your Holiday Party?



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to remind forum members that are planning any Holiday or any other Event, that I am a professional DJ. I have been DJing for over 13 years. References are available. Mention you are a Pensacola Fishing Forum Member and receive a $50.00 discount. I charge a flat rate, not hourly, I have over 11,000 songs in my library, Dance lights, Bubble and Fog machine, Wireless Mic, and More all included with the price. Give me a call anytime, 850-261-3575 or Email me at [email protected]


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------

